# The rain in PORTUGAL !!



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Just an update, we are now at camping Asseciera near Marvao.....heavy rain, strong winds and flooding with the long term forecast showing similar up till march 6th !
So...heading back to rainy Alora tomorrow where at least the rain is warmer and punctuated by odd days of sun !
Hey ho...happy camping everyone
Lynda

PS.....avoid the municipal sites at LUSO and ARGANIL as they are having problems with their very tall pine trees toppling onto pitches !
When it dries they will be felling lots of them but until then .....pitch up with extreme care !


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ugal*

Hope the weather improves for you!

We are on our way here later!

Do you think they will fell the trees?


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Oh my GOD......nope, dont think they will have to fell any trees there cos looks like they are all WELL buried !! 8O 
Have fun in the snow (are you crazy ?) :lol: 
Thank heavens for torrential rain and gales is all I can say  
Lynda


----------

